# American Flyer Heaven - Dreams of what's next



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

This video got me wound up and wanting to expand my layout. Or, build a new layout? All I need is the room and the money.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great video Broke. Those guys got all the AF toys. Some nice trains. A layout that size
would be cool. I think dad was doing the video and changing out the trains. Those boys
were having a blast. The video does make you want to do more with your AF trains. To
be honest I have no desire for most of those AF toys. I could not take all that buzzing.
I do want to get a mystic station but all I want is a lighted station. I do want my buildings lighted but do not care if they do more. I think dad needs to buy those boys some smoke fluid. Thanks for showing the video. Made my day.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

Brings back so many memories of my youth. Lucky kids to be able to play with trains. Great video. Most excellent parents to let kids experience the joy of trains. Love it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The noise,lol!!. I first started my youngest with 027 Lionel. We had 5 loops, 12' x 12', and you couldn't hear yourself think when they were all running.. It was wonderful watching the little guy run all those trains without mishap.. Nice video......:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Broke,
Nice video, I think they checked all of the boxes in the catalog when they got that layout.
There's a lot of passenger rolling stock and nice to see all of the accessories operating.

Gary


----------



## BHR301 (Mar 6, 2018)

Should be a way to delete on this forum...

Bill


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BHR301 said:


> Should be a way to delete on this forum...
> 
> Bill


?.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What no cow on the tracks?
Kids were having a blast. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BHR301 said:


> Should be a way to delete on this forum...
> 
> Bill



What the post you made?
Just ask a Mod to delete it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry wrong video. I was lost as to what video I was commenting on.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice video BC. Lots of Flyer videos on You Tube if you look. From the basic old school layouts to the highly detailed Hi- Rail types.


----------

